# more from Sundays winter wonderland



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

A few more pics from Sundays winter wonderland, continued from *here* and *here*. 

*CLICK IMAGES FOR HIGH RES

*1
A metering nightmare




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12


----------



## MiaHob (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures, favorites are #6 & 9.


----------



## jopu (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the mean look on the last one


----------



## Ockie (Apr 8, 2008)

Just a reminders: otters will get jealous if you continue posting foxes.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 8, 2008)

i wish i could see a badger....# 9 is my favorite

the last one looks like your going to get eaten...(by a fox..?..lol)


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 8, 2008)

Another awe inspiring set!!


----------



## Harmony (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw 9 and thought, "Awwwwwwwwwww!"


----------



## Hannahbelle (Apr 8, 2008)

Absolutely love #9.  Your pictures are amazing, by the way - I didn't comment on your owl and hawk ones, but they are incredible.


----------



## Basic8762 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great shots. love the shots of the fox.


----------



## JYoung (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a wonderful series of pictures Andy.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2008)

many thanks everyone


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2008)

Ockie said:


> Just a reminders: otters will get jealous if you continue posting foxes.



  well with over 2000 photos of Otters it'll be a while before they get jealous


----------



## pm63 (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely amazing. Focal length seems to hover at 100-200mm - how did you get so close!?

Any general tips for shooting wildlife?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2008)

Another wonderful series. I'd love to be able to observe a fox for a while...the only ones I've seen have been fleeting glimpses of wild ones (although one _did_ come about 10 feet away to pick up a piece of bagel I tossed to it - it was obviously fairly used to humans).  My faves of this series are 1 and 11, although I'd be tickled pink to have taken _any_ of them myself.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2008)

pm63 said:


> Absolutely amazing. Focal length seems to hover at 100-200mm - how did you get so close!?
> 
> Any general tips for shooting wildlife?



I was very close, between 2 and 6 meters most of the time.


just practise practise and practise some more. Go to wildlife centres and watch animals to learn how they behave. 
Use hides where possible and if taking shots at wildlife centres watch your backgrounds


----------



## jdjd1118 (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome pics.  Wish I could see some animals around here.


----------



## TIM9G (Apr 13, 2008)

Wonderful captures! Wish I had decided to go out with my camera too last Sunday but when you wake up at 1pm its a bit late! Wow I see you are on the verge of 10000 posts.....I really should get on here more often!

Tim.... off to S.Africa in 4 weeks.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

cheers everyone


----------



## the real slim aidy (Apr 14, 2008)

Badger badger badger mushroom mushroom. cool shots


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 15, 2008)

indeedy Aidy indeedy indeed


----------



## skier66 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow.
love 3 and 12.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 15, 2008)

wow great shots...I them all.... what equipment did you use?


----------



## Robstar1619 (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent shots those:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 16, 2008)

skier66 said:


> wow.
> love 3 and 12.



many thanks



rjackjames said:


> wow great shots...I them all.... what equipment did you use?



eos 1d mk2 and 70-200mm and a 1.4x extender



Robstar1619 said:


> Excellent shots those:thumbup:



cheers


----------



## Rich-D (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow.  I really love you pictures.  I really like the Foxes, but #6 and 12 stand out for me.  I always look forward to more of your work.


----------



## uplander (Apr 16, 2008)

Great stuff. I can apreciate your patience. I have had a slump on opportunnities lately. I hate dry spells but you have to put in the time to get the shots.
Congrats on some great shots.:hail:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## Chiller (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent shooting Sir. Prophet.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 18, 2008)

:stun: How did you get ahold of my RAW files, just kidding... I love these shots!


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful composition and near perfect exposure!  

Another vote for #9, he needs a nap!!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Excellent shooting Sir. Prophet.



Thank you my good man



BoblyBill said:


> :stun: How did you get ahold of my RAW files, just kidding... I love these shots!



I have a RAW file magnet



chinpokojed said:


> Beautiful composition and near perfect exposure!
> 
> Another vote for #9, he needs a nap!!



many thanks


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 18, 2008)

chinpokojed said:


> Beautiful composition and *near* perfect exposure!
> 
> Another vote for #9, he needs a nap!!


 
Arguably, I'd say perfect


----------

